
Measuring An Employee's Worth? Consider Influence - analyst74
http://www.fastcompany.com/1842019/evaluating-employees-based-on-influence
======
zeteo
>Salesforce.com won't disclose exactly how the Influencer algorithm works.

So the article proposes to use an obscure, undisclosed karma value for key
personnel decisions. If this catches on, the next management bestseller may
well be "Leadership secrets of the ancients: how to base important decisions
on birds' flight [1] and animal entrails [2]".

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Augur>

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haruspex>

------
spaghetti
An incentive to game this "system" is created the moment employees become
aware it influences their performance reviews. Like all your friends' posts
and thumb-down your competing co-workers' stuff. Sounds like a fantastic waste
of time!

Ideally incentives are aligned with employee cooperation. The goal of this
influence-measuring system is ranking employee worth which in general is
dissonant and fosters an environment of unhealthy competition.

The big question is how to foster productive competition?

------
andrewaylett
The trouble is, surely the most influential (especially in a small company)
will influence people more through face-to-face contact than through corporate
social networks?

------
iamdann
Sounds a lot like Klout, and we all know how useful _that_ is.

------
blu3jack
I have seen this product in operation, and I can definitively say that the way
to increase your influence score is to post lolcat pictures.

------
_hiss
chat·ter (chtr) v. chat·tered, chat·ter·ing, chat·ters v.intr. 1\. To talk
rapidly, incessantly, and on trivial subjects; jabber. 2\. To utter a rapid
series of short, inarticulate, speechlike sounds: birds chattering in the
trees.

v.tr. To utter in a rapid, usually thoughtless way: chattered a long reply. n.
1\. Idle, trivial talk. 2\. Communication, such as e-mail and cell phone
calls, between people who are involved in terrorism or espionage, as monitored
by a government agency.

(Source: The Free Dictionary - <http://www.thefreedictionary.com/chatter>)

------
snorkel
You gotta to hand it Salesforce for inventing news ways for employees to waste
time in their tools and still qualifying it as work.

